# The Rise of Endymion - a favor please!



## malfunkshun (Nov 3, 2007)

I am in a horrible dilemma. I was about 50 pages away from finishing 'The Rise of Endymion' by Dan Simmons, thus wrapping up the Hyperion series. Somehow I have lost the book, maybe on the bus, maybe I dropped it downtown on the sidewalk, who knows. 

Anyway, I was up to the part where Aenea and Raul had just dropped off Fedman on Mars and they were on their way to some other planets to drop other people off. 

I already checked the local used book store and they don't have it, I had bought the only copy. The nearest Barnes & Nobles isn't within walking distance, and I have no car at the moment. 

So...

Will somebody please tell me what happens from then on until the end? A brief but detailed summary would be greatly appreciated. PLEASE, I'm begging!


----------



## malfunkshun (Nov 7, 2007)

So... I'm the only who has read this book (at least 95% of it)?  Nobody wants to help a fella out?


----------



## visionphase (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

Doesn't that defeat the purpose of reading the book?

So with these facts in mind:

1. You have no car.
2. You can't walk to Barnes and Nobles.
3. Your used book store doesn't have it.
4. You have access to the internet.

Have you put any effort into finding it online--having it shipped to you? Here's 3 minutes of work (cut and paste since I can't post hyperlinks):

Alibris

alibris.com/search/books/isbn/055310652X

Barnes and Noble - Used

search.barnesandnoble.com/used/productMatches.asp?PEAN=9780553572988&z=y


----------

